# What was your last device?



## birdman (Jun 6, 2011)

which device are you coming to the bionic from?

simple question, trying to get a feel for this community and see where all the faces are from


----------



## phydo (Jun 7, 2011)

birdman said:


> which device are you coming to the bionic from?
> 
> simple question, trying to get a feel for this community and see where all the faces are from


Thunderbolt. Probably gonna switch phones soon since camera is so bad but we'll see

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## campbellchunkies (Sep 10, 2011)

DX to Thunderbolt to Bionic all within 14 months. So glad to be out of the HTC realm and the chaos that is the Thunderbolt. Devs are really pulling out all the stops to give those users a decent experience, but VZW and HTC really dropped the ball. Even with a locked bootloader, I am flabbergasted at the support level of the Bionic at this point! Thanks to all you devs out there making this happen for trolls like me! DROOIIIIIIID!!!


----------



## Thechaps (Jun 22, 2011)

I came from the Charge. I've always liked Moto's build quality over others so jumped to the Bionic as soon as it came out.


----------



## Sensatti (Jun 6, 2011)

Coming from Droid X been waiting on this phone since Jan. Wish it hadn't been delayed to the point its technology will soon be out of date. Great phone though.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## PerCompLLC (Jun 11, 2011)

"birdman said:


> which device are you coming to the bionic from?
> 
> simple question, trying to get a feel for this community and see where all the faces are from


OG > DX > Thunderbolt > Bionic


----------



## unchoney (Jun 15, 2011)

Droid x to bionic


----------



## drynne (Jun 24, 2011)

OG > dinc > X > dinc > Charge > TB > Bionic


----------



## LrdAnkh (Sep 7, 2011)

Went from Blackberry bold to a Droid X2 for 3 weeks and then came to the Bionic and you could not pay me to go back to either and i thought the X2 was sharp.


----------



## mikeadamz (Aug 4, 2011)

OG->D2->Thunderbolt->Bionic.. Feels nice to be back on a Motorola phone..


----------



## Spazzymz (Jul 15, 2011)

Evo > dinc > tbolt > bionic


----------



## ericatomars23 (Jun 21, 2011)

Came from the Thunderbolt. If only I could take the camera from the thunderbolt and put it my bionic. it'd be prefect, but even with the stupid camera the phone is amazing, mostly in battery life. its some special.


----------



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

Coming from a Dinc, though I'm finding myself like the motorola build much more than HTC's


----------



## kook (Jun 11, 2011)

D1 - DX - Tbolt - Bionic


----------



## Kejar31 (Jun 9, 2011)

Eris - DX - Tbolt - Charge - Bionic

yea I started weak be I have ended strong


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

OG.. DX... INC.... Thunderbolt... And finally back to my Moto family for good with the Bionic.


----------



## fatpomp (Aug 7, 2011)

Omnia>Incredible>Droid X>Droid Bionic


----------



## JungleKing76 (Sep 16, 2011)

Pre-smart phone LG EnV - then to OG - X - Bionic - X - Bionic.

That is not a typo. Got the Bionic on release day for $299 @ verizon, returned it the next day and reactivated my X, then noticed Walmart had the Bionic online for $199 so I am back to it for good.


----------



## misteruplink (Jul 17, 2011)

I had a rooted Thunderbolt, glad to be away from HTC. I'm rooted on the Bionic, bought the extended battery for $25.00 very happy.


----------



## nerdslogic (Jul 7, 2011)

Droid, d2, d2g, dx, x2, d3 to bionic....no joke had them all

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Tornlogic (Aug 29, 2011)

Blackberry Tour>OG>DX>Xperia Play>Charge>Bionic

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## originaldobo (Jun 18, 2011)

Incredible>D2>Bolt>Charge>D3>Bionic and gotta say I was happiest with the charge. But ill see where the development of the bionic goes.
Im originaldobo and I have a phone addiction 
Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## sweetbaboo (Jun 25, 2011)

Incredible -> X -> Charge -> Bionic

That's 4 phones in about a year and two months. Like originaldobo, I also loved the Charge, however I have issues with staying put with technology.


----------



## burntorangefan (Jul 4, 2011)

OG > Thunderbolt > Bionic...Glad to be back to Moto after 6 months on the HTC...


----------



## Fersayken2 (Jun 29, 2011)

OG>DX>D3>Bionic......all within a year...what can I say?


----------



## Fersayken2 (Jun 29, 2011)

Oooh...lets not forget the blackberry curve 8330 before the OG...but it IS very forgettable!!


----------



## jaar (Jun 18, 2011)

Free Flip Phone > ENV3 > Droid X > Bionic

Really glad to see CVPCS and Kejar hopping on the Bionic Boat already.


----------



## DrivetheGreen66 (Sep 14, 2011)

BB curve ---> BB Storm ---> DX --> Tbolt ---> Charge ---> iPhone(hated it) ---> Charge ---> Bionic. Nice to be back with moto's build quality.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## originaldobo (Jun 18, 2011)

Only thing I hate is the crappy volume rocker.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

nexus s 4g... just switched to vzw, betting on the prime coming out first... :fingers:


----------



## markhamr (Jun 15, 2011)

BB Curve --> DX when it came out


----------



## smalltownbird (Sep 9, 2011)

Blackberry storm- og droid- incredible- droidx- fascinate- thunderbolt- back to the og droid- back to the incredible- nexus s 4g- evo 3d- DROID charge- bionic

I didn't like the thunderbolt so I bought an og DROID and incredible off craigslist to play with. Then I was dumb but really wanted a nexus phone and switched to sprint. They sucked so I came.back to Verizon 13 days before the bionic came out and had to live with the charge until I could exchange.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## LOADIE (Aug 11, 2011)

D1flying p.e.. going to miss that phone


----------



## kevmueller (Jun 16, 2011)

I came from the DX. Was not going to upgrade until my son's D3 was stolen, was not going to get him a new phone with an upgrade so he got my X and I got the Bionic.


----------



## stryker (Aug 14, 2011)

I came from a normal flip phone, then casio gzone flip phone, now on droid x waiting for my up grade so I can very a new one. Don't know what phone i'm getting yet. Maybe bionic, maybe prime, maybe the htc one. Whatever has the most dev support. Love my x though.

«=(.SSM.602.v3.)=»


----------



## TopazAaron (Jun 29, 2011)

My last device was the HTC Droid Eris > Droid Bionic

I retired the eris after 2 years of hard use. It was a good phone. I got it on day one and couldnt of been happier.

Lets see if the bionic does the same for me!


----------



## nrage23 (Sep 14, 2011)

HTC Thunderbolt


----------



## UrbanBounca (Aug 9, 2011)

How do you people have so much money to throw toward phones?

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## TopazAaron (Jun 29, 2011)

UrbanBounca said:


> How do you people have so much money to throw toward phones?
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


lol I thought that way myself. theres alot of people that gets new phones all the time. It took me along time to beable to afford a new device.


----------



## Kejar31 (Jun 9, 2011)

UrbanBounca said:


> How do you people have so much money to throw toward phones?
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


I am a father of a family with three accounts... I decided who gets what phone 

As for the bionic I got that one donated to me....

But really, its not hard to keep current and not as expensive as you think... Lets through a scenario out there for you... You have a Tbolt (shitty phone and you know it) you want to get a Bionic.. You go on Ebay sell your Tbolt for 300... Now you can buy a new Bionic (full retail) for less than it would have cost you to buy one with a new contract.


----------



## DroidModderX (Jun 9, 2011)

Krazor>htcTouch>droidX>Bionic


----------



## ScorpionAZ (Jun 22, 2011)

OG Droid> DX> Bionic


----------



## Droid DOES!! (Jul 17, 2011)

OG > D2 > DX > TB

This thread has been Thunder struck!!


----------



## Kejar31 (Jun 9, 2011)

Droid DOES!! said:


> OG > D2 > DX > TB
> 
> This thread has been Thunder struck!!


Sorry but I think the Tbolt was the worst phone I ever owned!


----------



## Droid DOES!! (Jul 17, 2011)

Kejar31 said:


> Sorry but I think the Tbolt was the worst phone I ever owned!


They must have made yours on a Friday. Haha! Aside from reception differences, its been the best I've ever owned 

This thread has been Thunder struck!!


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

I love my thunderbolt too. I keep contemplating selling and trying the bionic but i can't bring myself to do it. I love sense too much. I'llhave to go play with it at Verizon some more.


----------



## itzjonjon69 (Sep 20, 2011)

HTC Hero -> HTC EVO -> iPhone 4 -> Fascinate -> Thunderbolt -> Bionic (now) -> Nexus Prime


----------



## Spazzymz (Jul 15, 2011)

Ive still got my bolt. But i can tell you this for sure, its gonna be collecting dust unless something happens to my bionic.



"UrbanBounca said:


> How do you people have so much money to throw toward phones?
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


 And i can afford these phones at retail cus i dont have bills. I live at company paid living quarters. No rent, no utilities and i get per diam for staying here. Money, money ..... MONEY!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## raserei (Sep 20, 2011)

upgraded from an htc imagio... yuck


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

Motorola backflip or belly flop > droid2 cm7> bionic baby!


----------



## wingdo (Jul 13, 2011)

OG > TB > Bionic

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Gelu (Jun 14, 2011)

BBStorm > DX > Bionic


----------

